# عاوزة شرح مفصل عن التعميد..داريااه



## داريااه (16 فبراير 2009)

مساء الخير يا كل اهلي ازاي الحال؟انا عاوزة جواب مفصل ووافي عن التعميد في المذهب الارذودكسي وكيف يتم التعميد؟وهل يجب ان يكون الشخص نصف عاري في التعميد وخاصه النساء او البنات علشان انا شفت صور وكانت البنت اللي بتتعمد نصف عريانه "الجزء الفوق عريان تماما..عاوزة توضيح مفصل وربنا يبارك طريقكم..داريااه:t9:


----------



## صوت الرب (16 فبراير 2009)

ماذا تقصدين بالعري و الصور التي شاهدتيها ؟!!!!
المعموديه تكون للاطفال الرضع من سن 40 يوما للذكور 
و 80 يوما للاناث وطبعا كلهم أطفال في سن مبكر جدا
ويكون التعميد في حضور الأهل والاصدقاء ولاتكون هناك خلوة


----------



## داريااه (16 فبراير 2009)

سلام الرب ليك وشكرا كتير عالمرور..انا كنت باعمل بحث في الكوكل على التعميد في المسيحية فلقيت المواضيع دي"هذه هي حقيقة التعميد بالصور وتفاجات كتير وانصدمت فاردت التاكد وتقدر تتاكد من تدخل الموضوع دة في الكوكل..عاوزة شرح وافي عالتعميد علشان هاتعمد عن قريب على يد اب الاعتراف بتاعي وعاوزة اعرف الموضوع كله..ممكن؟؟ وربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2009)

الصور التي رأيتهيا في موقع الموسوعة صور كاذبة و لا تمت للكنيسة بصلة, هل توجد جهة تتبنى هذه الصور؟ قد تكون صور تابعة لفلم او طائفة اصلاً غير مسيحية, فلا يوجد اي من معالم الكنيسة سواء الصلبان اوما شابه

و حتى لو كان هناك صليب فلا يعني انها تنتمي لكنيسة او طائفة معينة

و حتى لو كان هناك شخص قام بهذه الطريقة فهذا لا يعني ان المسيحية بجملتها تعمد بهذه الطريقة!

انا بنفسي حضرت تعميد اخوة و اخوات و لا يوجد لا عري في الموضوع

لماذا التعري اصلاً و من سيستفيد من تعري امرأة و المحضر ملئ بالاشخاص؟

و أي امرأة مؤمنة بشئ سترضى بتعريتها او كشف جسدها؟

الكتاب المقدس يحثنا على الحشمة, فكيف نتعرى في وسط الكنيسة و محضر الرب؟

العقل الفاسد هو الذي يفكر و يحاول التدليس في هذه الامور, لكنها لا تمت لعقيدتنا بأي شئ, بل هي اكاذيب اسلامية لا اكثر..

ارحمهم يا رب..


----------



## أَمَة (17 فبراير 2009)

أذكر يا داريا انك قلت في شهادتك أنك تذهبين الى كنيسة ارثودوكسية
كما ان لك ردا على سؤال من أحد الأعضاء يقول:
" وانا دلوقتي دة اقرا واطلع على امور مختلفة حتى ابونا يعمدني "
لماذا إذن لم توجهي هذا السؤال للكاهن الذي سيعمدك؟
لأن العماد يسبقه تحضيرات في الوعظ والإرشاد في الحياة المسيحية وتعليم الأسرار المقدسة 
المفروض أن تمري بها كلها، اما بمساعدة الكاهن أو خادم/ة يعينه/ها لك الكاهن.​ 
بعد التحضيرات التي سبق ذكرها يأتي العماد وهذه هي تفاصيل التعميد لو تم في كنيسة ارثدوكسية.
* بتوجب وجود أب روحي و أم روحية (ويدعيان عراب وعرابة) - 
احدهما يكفي إذا لم يتوفر الإثنين- يتعهدان المسير معك في حياتك الروحية لتقويتك وإرشادك.
* يوم التعميد تحضرين الى الكنيسة معهما بثيابك العادية ويكون معك ثوب المعمودية الأبيض لكي ترتديه بعد العماد.
* عندما يحين التعميد الذي يتم بالتغطيس في ماء المعمودية
تغطسين بثياب تشعرين أنك مرتاحة بها ويتم الإتفاق عليها صلاحيتها مع الكاهن أو الخادمة المسؤولة.
* ليس هناك تعري للبالغين............
هو فقط للأطفال الذين يعمدون في شهورهم الأولى
حتى أن الفتيات اللواتي في عمر الطفولة يغطسن وهن في لباسهن الداخلي لو كن متقدمات في الشهور. ​ 
وتتم مراسم العماد كالتالي:
+ تقفين بثيابك حافية القدمين مع العرابين أمام الكاهن ويبدأ الكاهن بتلاوة صلاة تطرد روح الشرير منك وأمره بألا يكون له سلطان عليكمن الآن فصاعدا
+ تعلنين رفضك للشيطان وأساليبه (تتم القراءة من الكتاب إذا لم يتم تحفيظها)
+ ثم تعلنين قبولك للمسيح وإيمانك به كرب واله وتتلين قانون الإيمان
(إما عن طريق التحفظ أو قراءته من الكتاب.. في النهاية كل مسيحي عليه أن يعرفه)
+ يتلو الكاهن صلاة التبريك على الماء وهي طويلة
+ تمسحين بالزيت المقدس المسمى زيت البهجة أو زيت الفرح
+ ثم تغطسين في الماء ثلاث مرات ثم نتهضين، رمزا لموت المسيح وقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث
وكأنك في الماء قد مات انسانك العتيق الذي ولد في الخطيئة الأصلية وقام الإنسان المتجدد بالمسيح أو بالأحرى اللابس المسيح.
+تذهبين الى مكان لوحدك لتبديل ملابسك العتيقة بثوب المعمودية الأبيض الذي يكون قد تبارك من قبل بصلاة خاصة من قبل الكاهن
+تعودين الى الكنيسة ويتم مسحك هذه المرة بزيت الميرون - وهذا الزيت يختلف عن الزيت الأول. 
فيه يتم حلول الروح القدس عليك واتحادك الكامل مع المسيح
+وبعدها تدورين حول جرن المعموية مع الكاهن ثلاث مرات وكل من في الكنيسة يرتل معا مكررين كلام بولس الرسول ثلاث مرات:
"أنتم الذي بالمسيح اعتمدتم ... المسيح قد لبستم ... هلليلويا"
+ يبدأ القداس وتكوني أو من يتناول القربان المقدس.​ 
هذا كان شرحا مفصلا للتعميد كما طلبتي ولكن بإيجاز
وإلا فيلزمنا صفحات كثيرة لتفسير المعانى الروحية لكل التفاصيل
وكل الصلاوات... 
ولكنك ستتعلمينها في فترة التحضير التي تسبق التعميد.

لذلك عليك أن تتكلمي مع كاهن الكنيسة "ابونا"
وتعلميه عن رغبتك في العماد لتعطيه الفرصة للتحضير.​ 
والرب يرعى خطواتك
ونحن بانتظار الأخبار السارة​


----------



## داريااه (18 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة انا عاوزة اوضح حاجة مهمة وبصدق..اب الاعتلااف بتاعي اللي بيعرف كل حاجة عني مش موجود حاليا وانما رايح مسقط راسه وهي الموصل وصارله فترة طويلة هناك علشان كدة ماقدرتش اساله عن التعميد,بس انا قررت في ذاتي اني اتعمد علشان عاوزة اصبح مسيحية بمعنى الكلام وانا ورا كلمتي اني مش اغير المسيحية بالرجوع الى الاسلام حتى لو كان بيها قتلي,فاهمين يا جماعة وربنا الشاهد على كلامي..ربنا يبارككم وميرسي عالمرور..


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

داريااه قال:


> يا جماعة انا عاوزة اوضح حاجة مهمة
> ......
> ,فاهمين يا جماعة وربنا الشاهد على كلامي..ربنا يبارككم


 

*نقدر موقفك *

*لكن لا داعي لطلب أمر من الله ربما لم يحين وقته الآن *

*تعلمي الخضوع وإنتظار الرب فله لكل أمر ٍ وقت *

*عيشي حياة الإيمان بالمسيح وإقرأي كلامه*

*عيشي ما تقرأيه وإظهري حب المسيح *

*لكل من يراكِ فيتمجد الله فيكِ*

*فتثبتي للجميع بنوتك لله*


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *نقدر موقفك *
> 
> *لكن لا داعي لطلب أمر من الله ربما لم يحين وقته الآن *
> 
> ...


 


لا يوجد كلام أفضل مما قاله الأخ المبارك فريدي
اعيد لك منه ما كنت اريد ان اقوله، وذلك للتأكيد​*لكن لا داعي لطلب أمر من الله ربما لم يحين وقته الآن *

*تعلمي الخضوع وإنتظار الرب فله لكل أمر ٍ وقت *​
 الرب معك ​


----------



## داريااه (18 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة انا حاسة ان مافي حد بيفهمني ولا بيصدقني..بس يلا كل اللي بعمله علشان اخلي ربنا راضي عني مش الناس..سلامي ليكم..


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

داريااه قال:


> يا جماعة انا حاسة ان مافي حد بيفهمني ولا بيصدقني..بس يلا كل اللي بعمله علشان *اخلي ربنا راضي* عني *مش الناس*..سلامي ليكم..


 


*على فكرو الرب تم رضاه عنكِ يوم توبتك ورجوعك إليه*

*وما ُنظهره للناس ليس لنوال رضاهم ... بل لتمجيد المسيح أمامهم *

متى 5 : 16 
*فَلْيُضِئْ* نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا *قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ* لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ *وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ* الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.


----------



## zezza (18 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يوفقك اختى داريااه
و يحقك لك اللى نفسك فيه 

بس اعلمى ان لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت 

ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليكى


----------

